

Show HN: I Built My Dad a SQL Consulting Page - aarondf
http://sqlstanley.com/

======
aarondf
Hey HN, I just wanted to post this here and ask for feedback / advice.

My dad is a genius and has been working with SQL Server for almost as long as
I've been alive. He recently left his last job and is considering doing
consulting, so I built this page for him. I'd love any feedback on the copy or
advice for him as he's getting started. I really want to see him succeed in
this, and will do anything I can to help.

Thank you!

~~~
toomuchtodo
Impressive! Have you thought about charging for this as a service?

~~~
aarondf
I haven't, at all. I assume you mean putting together consulting pages like
this? Interesting idea.

~~~
toomuchtodo
> I assume you mean putting together consulting pages like this?

Indeed. I'd be interested, as I don't have time to put one together myself,
and am an infrastructure engineer (and have no frontend experience).

~~~
aarondf
Huh, who knew.

Shoot me an email at aaron d francis at (googles email service)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Thanks, I'll have an email off to you tonight.

And regarding "Huh, who knew", while I won't go so far as to say "everything
has value", if you can create value for someone else, you can charge for it.

I'd highly recommend you check out patio11's work on this:
[http://www.kalzumeus.com/start-here-if-youre-
new/](http://www.kalzumeus.com/start-here-if-youre-new/)

------
rmcastil
Great copy! My only issue is with the "How I Can Fix Your SQL Server Woes".
Everything prior is the right level on the ladder of abstraction. This section
needs to be more specific though since it is the last area besides the
testimonials to handle potential client objections.

It needs to have actual use cases where your Dad's expertise helped these
businesses. You can think of it as the bullet points in a resume. It may also
help to include some kind of case study that formalizes your Dad's offering.

~~~
drglitch
Speaking of copy, i would rephrase the sentence at very end: "Stanley
developed a reporting utility to analyze and uncover possible issues with
future clients before they became a problem."

... who became a problem? the future client? (or their data) :)

Also, whole page is 1.5MB, 1.3mb of that is a photo of subway rails on top
which, while cute, adds zero value. Consider compressing or replacing that.

Great copy otherwise!

~~~
aarondf
Updated the image :)

Thanks!

------
philkchan
There's a bit of a run-on sentence in the first paragraph - it could be
revised to "You know that SQL is amazingly fast, and should be able to process
massive amounts of data quickly..."

------
brianmcc
I like it, good luck. Couple of things to add:

\- where are you based? I'm guessing UK based purely on the railway station
image, but other countries might well use similar constructions :-)

\- does your Dad want to do onsite or remote? I'm guessing the enterprises
most likely to engage him might insist on onsite

\- does your Dad want to work on projects, or is it exclusively short term
troubleshooting he's keen on?

~~~
Phogo
>\- where are you based? I'm guessing UK based purely on the railway station
image, but other countries might well use similar constructions :-)

Dallas/Fort Worth Area according to Linkedin

------
willcate
Looks good... well-written also

